# Can anyone recommend a decent film(s)



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love films but don't really go to the cinema as much as I have a reasonable AV system at home and with having with a small child and one on the way just don't have the time. I tend to make notes of films that are released at the ciname then pick them up cheap on the Bay on DVD or Blu-ray depending on the type of film then keep if good or put back on the bay (usually get money back) if rubbish. Recently i've put them all straight back on ebay as they have been rubbish or just OK. Its ages since I've seen a good film in any type action, horror, chick flick, sci-fi etc. Now I know this is very subjective but can anyone recommend a film or films that are good. I like films that look good, action isn't a must but is a type of film I like, make me think about them during and after the film and that have good ending not just the second part will be out soon!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I liked these: Be warned not all shallowood mainstream tripe 






Moon [Blu-ray] [2009][Region Free]: Amazon.co.uk: Sam Rockwell, Kevin Spacey, Duncan Jones: Film & TV

For the kids (old & young )

Tangled [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Film & TV

Rango [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Johnny Depp, Timothy Olyphant, Bill Nighy, Isla Fisher, Abigail Breslin, Gore Verbinski: Film & TV

To name but a few :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i can also recomennd sunshine and the moon , saw them recently , very good.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just checked out the trailers on youtube, some excellent suggestions there. I think my little one will really like Rango and Tangled. On the subject of childrens films my little boy loves are:-

Dispicable me
Bolt
The Incredibles


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

War of the Roses - I'm 19 so was a bit like mehh I won't enjoy this but it's probably one of my fav films ever! Michael Douglas is an excellent actor.

Cloverfield - not many of my friends like this but on a decent surround sound set up it's incredible. 

Up - really decent film, great visually. 

My mind has gone completely blank


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there.

A few I've watched and enjoyed lately,

Taken - Liam Neeson 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0936501/

Limitless 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/

Hanna
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0993842/

The Social Network - the story of Facebook - not something I'd normally watch but was quite surprised how good it was.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/

HTH

Woody


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed Woody, I've seen Taken and Limitless and they were good films. i've aslo heard good reviews about the social Network so I'll put it on my list along with Hanna!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dead mans shoes.

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/5324...&searchstring=dead+mans+shoes&urlrefer=search


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

If you like silly kids films Despicable me. Me and my daughter laugh every time at the "minions" hahaha


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Deano said:


> dead mans shoes.
> 
> http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/5324...&searchstring=dead+mans+shoes&urlrefer=search


bloody good call... gives me shivers.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ronin or Leon would be on my list.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

bizzyfingers said:


> bloody good call... gives me shivers.


Me too... just as mentioned above - this is far from Mainstream but is class!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

michael3011 said:


> Me too... just as mentioned above - this is far from Mainstream but is class!


your there mate... so get in that car and **** off


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Let me in http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/4-/16682042/Let-Me-In/Product.html


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Taken - Lian Neeson is great
Departed - great film
Cloverfield - suprised i liked it as wasnt a fan of the shaky camera films previously

loads more but mind blank


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Falling Down: Michael Douglas
The Changeling:Angelina Jolie
X-Men First Class
Iron Man 1 and 2
Horrible Bosses.


----------

